# Secrets on how to find more morels!



## bcooper (Apr 29, 2013)

Check it out for the best secrets on morel hunting - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J0B6bbj1Vc

Let me know what you think!


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

go find some freshly dead elms, ive had better luck under them than trying to get wash water to grow anything. i have heard it can take 5 years or more....no gaurentees either. it helps if you know your trees too....or just follow a deaf old timer around when he goes mushroomhunting!


----------



## not2oldyet (Apr 21, 2013)

bcooper, We have a spot near our house where we consistently found...a couple. For the last 3 years we have been dumping our mushroom wash water out there. (I even rinse my mesh bag) This year we found over 30. Next year, I will keep the smaller ones covered in leaves so they don't dry out to see if we can encourage growth. I am not above dragging the garden hose out there either! Nixtr, I am a little hard hearing maybe I should make my head spin a couple of 360's to scare away any tag-a-longs!


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

not2old, your never too old to hunt shrooms are ya?? Gotta nice little garden out you do? That's what I'm working on, growing them in the backyard. no hunting necessary!!
People up in the northern part of state don't participate on here as much as the people down south... what's up with that???


----------



## not2oldyet (Apr 21, 2013)

Lol...that's why we are cultivating a honey hole we can hobble out to!! We went to Michigan hunting for the first time this year, and were near Gaylord last week. We found enough for a huge family feast. I would like to go back up to the Upper Pennisula in June...no I am not 2 old yet! We simply enjoy being in the woods and the shrooms are icing on the cake! I hope you have success with your garden too!


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

You can also follow Morel Seeker formerly Postman's posts which decribe in detail exact locations. Dale is really helpful directing traffic much more uneeded traffic specifially to people's hard earned spots not only here but many other states. Of course that is no secret he's been doing it for years here.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Bu bye!!! 1 jerk ruins it for the rest of us and there is fine line betwween kindness and pure stupidity on a public forum.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

R U the 1 It's funny and it makes me laugh when I hear someone talking about mmm their spots. I've been hunting the same spots (areas) when some people were little kids. I never would think that I'm the only one who knows the areas to hunt in. people that live in other states have been hunting those areas long before me and already know them. It's all about timing some days you are in the right area at the right time. Sometimes someone else is. Every place I know of always has foot prints there b-4 me. I'm not judging you so don't be judging me. The only place I don't see many signs of other people hunting morels is along streams and rivers. That is the areas that are overlooked and forgotten by many. So here you go I just gave another secret. I hope it helps someone score big.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Back in 2004 or 2005 this forum was enjoyable, this county that county helped us all, Dale you have just crossed so many lines that the hugh's, nancy's, otters, latt, andy, pedro, shroomfinder has left us,morel ghost, woodsman4ever eagle eye, mustshroom, earthwalker40, and countless other old timers rarely or outright refuse to post here, thank you for your past few years of antics. I hope you are proud of what you have done. There is no other forum that tolerates your type of posts and have been an outsider since you slithered in here. Best of luck Dale and be well who gives a flying @@@@ what you have to say or post since you post nothing of substance, just self gratifying mindless B/S. BUHHHH BYE! You have contributed zero except extending the pop vs grow nonsense and just out of pure pleasure since you are unable to hunt anymore in your sickness, simply posted location after location. Even if you hadn't started this [email protected] with the cheap shot about the fishing net which I wasn't involved in, your posts stand alone as a lonely sad loser who has nothing to gain but aggravate the regulars so be well and BYE!


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Well guess Scott C just ran me off the board, to much crying here , you said it! it's a public forum im out!


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry Bryan, will miss your posts! Dale should be proud.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

mmh Morelseeker, your intentions are be good but you may be giving away spots that some of the people that you are concerend about “not able bodied”. maybe give less specific directions to those that you are advising so they have a chance to learn how to use maps,research and become a lifelong morel hunter and not just a picker. good luck to all and may your bags be full


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Postman Hey All,
I’ve hunted b-4 west of Escanaba. Found some blacks,
but the fishing was better. I saw that this winter
the area around Munising had some 80 inches of snow.
If I was retired I’d be up there because usually alot of snow means alot of morels.Southwest of XXXXX on
turn right onXXXXtothen an immediate right
on go about 3/4 mile north you’ll see a
two track road going into the woods. Drive all the way back to a big clearing where the road makes a bend. Hunt all around back in those woods.
Another of this idiot's posts with streets removed from 2012, history! This is just one of dozens with road specific info, as you all know when you tell a buddy about a morel patch...Dale is posting this info for 1000's and is just plain stupid behavior for anyone with any regard to the mushroom creed. I am done.


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@scott c - why bring up old shit, when you told me your not ever coming back to this board again? i asked you why and you said , it's none of my business and i don't have to give you a reason why. that was the last time i talked to you on the phone . if you won't to dig something up, i have a dog i buried a few years back. you can dig it up to beat it if you want. i'm not siding with no one. just tired of hearing about yesterday's news. oh and thanks for saying hi on my chat. 
play a song OUTALYN - dig up the dead


----------



## not2oldyet (Apr 21, 2013)

Yikes! Did I say something that started this? Here's my 2 cents... Public land is just that. Just don't hunt on my land and I won't hunt on yours. So at least our tastes are the same...


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@902nd, because I am wrong, sorry Jon. 

Dale, anybody please go ahead give specific road by road directions to spots, everyone tell everyone you know exactly where the morels are and send them there. I can't believe my fellow hunters misled me about keeping things on the down low for 40 plus years. Dale is doing the mushroom community a great service and I applaud you Dale, sorry for any of my misguided posts over the past 10 years and God Bless! It is all over, back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

"Arguing on the internet is like running in the Special Olympics... Even if you win, you're still retarded.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

The net used to be a good source of use full information. Now the flamers, users and abusers far out number the quality people. There is more information being posted that is only personal opinion and not based not on the facts. Some posts are made to mislead people. Some post are made to: get revenge, give away some one"s spots, and to just plain stir the pot.
Any site that allows any one to post what they want will eventually experience infighting and the regular posters who made that site informative and interesting will stop posting.


----------

